# New labs-Go to new doctor next week.



## mememe

I go to a new doctor next week, so I got some fresh labs to take in with me.

Here are my new labs:
TSH 2.270 (0.450-4.500) <-*Highest. Lowest:*1.09
FT4 1.23 (0.82-1.77) *Highest:* 1.38.* Lowest:* 1.08
TF3 3.4 (2.0-4.4) * Highest:* 3.6. *Lowest:* 3.1
TPO Ab 421 (0-34) <-*Highest. Lowest:* 304
TgAb <20 (0-40) *Highest:* 28. *Lowest:* <20
TrAb 0.57 (0.00-1.75) <-*Highest. Lowest:* 0.51
TSI 39 (0-139) *Highest:* 92. *Lowest:* 39

(Is Thyrotropin Receptor Ab=TrAb?)
(Is Antithyroglobulin Ab=TgAb?)

Ultrasounds have revealed multinodular goiter.

I have been to at least three different docs, unhappy with all of them. I'm hoping this new one will be good for me.

Any suggestions on what I can bring, say, or do, if I feel like the appointment is not going well?


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> I go to a new doctor next week, so I got some fresh labs to take in with me.
> 
> Here are my new labs:
> TSH 2.270 (0.450-4.500) <-*Highest. Lowest:*1.09
> FT4 1.23 (0.82-1.77) *Highest:* 1.38.* Lowest:* 1.08
> TF3 3.4 (2.0-4.4) * Highest:* 3.6. *Lowest:* 3.1
> TPO Ab 421 (0-34) <-*Highest. Lowest:* 304
> TgAb <20 (0-40) *Highest:* 28. *Lowest:* <20
> TrAb 0.57 (0.00-1.75) <-*Highest. Lowest:* 0.51
> TSI 39 (0-139) *Highest:* 92. *Lowest:* 39
> 
> (Is Thyrotropin Receptor Ab=TrAb?)
> (Is Antithyroglobulin Ab=TgAb?)
> 
> Ultrasounds have revealed multinodular goiter.
> 
> I have been to at least three different docs, unhappy with all of them. I'm hoping this new one will be good for me.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I can bring, say, or do, if I feel like the appointment is not going well?


Since this is a new thread and due to the fact that we have over 5000 members, we need background here.

Have you been diagnosed? Are you on thyroid med? If so, what and how much?

Yes to your 2 questions and due to the fact that you have Trab and TSI, you may or may not have eye involvement and you may also be headed to hyperville.

The above is speculation only due to not knowing your medical history.

Glad you have a new doc; you will have to let us know how it goes.

Have you had an ultra-sound?


----------



## mememe

Sorry for not posting enough information.

The only thing any doctor has told me is that it appears I have hashimoto's thyroiditis, an autoimmune condition where the thyroid is in process of destroying itself.

No, I am not, and have never been on thyroid medication.

Yes, I have had ultrasounds. They all have revealed that I have a multinodular goiter. The last ultrasound I had said I had a "solitary 2.0 cm solid nodule" in/on the inferior pole of the right lobe. My doctor (ENT) ordered an ultrasound guided FNA. When I went for it, they could not/did not locate this so-called nodule on the ultrasound, so the FNA was not performed. Have not had an ultrasound since. I'm hoping this new doc (ENDO) will do one. From what I hear, he does ultrasounds in the office, and they also have their own lab to test blood work.

I have symptoms that could be considered hypo as well as hyper.
Usually, I am almost always fatigued, brain fog, but not SLEEPY. Can't nap due to mind racing. Then there are some days in between when I feel a little hyper-ish.

Sometimes it's like a roller coaster, although mostly I feel "down".

I sometimes I have palpitations, I'm a light sleeper, and sometimes I experience sleep paralysis. Problems with concentrating at times, terrible memory, sometimes I have a bubbly feeling in throat, sometimes I have a tight feeling in throat (like wearing a hoodie that's pulling on neck). I have joint aches and pains at times, back pain, I've had panic attacks, rarely I have buzzing sound in an ear. I have a family history of thyroid problems. Sometimes I feel too cold, sometimes I feel too hot (Go to bed and wake up in morning cold, but wake in middle night sweating), acne, painful periods. Extreme exhaustion during heavy workouts, like I could take a nap during a kickboxing class! This was very weird to me when it happened.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> Sorry for not posting enough information.
> 
> The only thing any doctor has told me is that it appears I have hashimoto's thyroiditis, an autoimmune condition where the thyroid is in process of destroying itself.
> 
> No, I am not, and have never been on thyroid medication.
> 
> Yes, I have had ultrasounds. They all have revealed that I have a multinodular goiter. The last ultrasound I had said I had a "solitary 2.0 cm solid nodule" in/on the inferior pole of the right lobe. My doctor (ENT) ordered an ultrasound guided FNA. When I went for it, they could not/did not locate this so-called nodule on the ultrasound, so the FNA was not performed. Have not had an ultrasound since. I'm hoping this new doc (ENDO) will do one. From what I hear, he does ultrasounds in the office, and they also have their own lab to test blood work.
> 
> I have symptoms that could be considered hypo as well as hyper.
> Usually, I am almost always fatigued, brain fog, but not SLEEPY. Can't nap due to mind racing. Then there are some days in between when I feel a little hyper-ish.
> 
> Sometimes it's like a roller coaster, although mostly I feel "down".
> 
> I sometimes I have palpitations, I'm a light sleeper, and sometimes I experience sleep paralysis. Problems with concentrating at times, terrible memory, sometimes I have a bubbly feeling in throat, sometimes I have a tight feeling in throat (like wearing a hoodie that's pulling on neck). I have joint aches and pains at times, back pain, I've had panic attacks, rarely I have buzzing sound in an ear. I have a family history of thyroid problems. Sometimes I feel too cold, sometimes I feel too hot (Go to bed and wake up in morning cold, but wake in middle night sweating), acne, painful periods. Extreme exhaustion during heavy workouts, like I could take a nap during a kickboxing class! This was very weird to me when it happened.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Ah; yes! Thank you for all the info and let's keep this thread so we all know what is going on.

As you already know, I suspect cancer due to the solid nodule and other things you have mentioned so yes, you need another ultra-sound and if possible RAIU (radioactive uptake) might be better since you are leaning towards hyper.

Becoming hyper is a process; it does not happen over night and you have all the indicators.

Once again, thanks for posting the info!


----------



## mememe

You are always so helpful! I will be sure to inquire about an ultrasound as well as RAIU if he does not mention it.

Here are some other wonderings I'm having:

When I was a newborn in '83, docs didn't think I had a thyroid, so they injected me with radioactive stuff. Obviously, it turned out that I did indeed have a thyroid. Have you heard of doctors doing this on newborns? I can't seem to find anything out about this while searching online. Also, do you think this is relevant information to provide my doctor?

Also, The last time I felt completely normal and good (Not hyper, when I feel hyper, I'm jittery, etc), was sometime early last year when I had a sinus infection and was put on prednisone. During about the middle of that treatment, for about two days, it was like heaven! Is there any relevant reason this would be? Prednisone/thyroid/immune system? And would this be relevant information to tell my doctor?


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> You are always so helpful! I will be sure to inquire about an ultrasound as well as RAIU if he does not mention it.
> 
> Here are some other wonderings I'm having:
> 
> When I was a newborn in '83, docs didn't think I had a thyroid, so they injected me with radioactive stuff. Obviously, it turned out that I did indeed have a thyroid. Have you heard of doctors doing this on newborns? I can't seem to find anything out about this while searching online. Also, do you think this is relevant information to provide my doctor?
> 
> Also, The last time I felt completely normal and good (Not hyper, when I feel hyper, I'm jittery, etc), was sometime early last year when I had a sinus infection and was put on prednisone. During about the middle of that treatment, for about two days, it was like heaven! Is there any relevant reason this would be? Prednisone/thyroid/immune system? And would this be relevant information to tell my doctor?


I corrected a typo that I made. RAIU (radioactive uptake scan)


----------



## mememe

How would getting on medication change how I feel since I sometimes feel hyper, and sometimes feel hypo? Would it help "all around", or does it only help with hypo symptoms, or only help with hyper symptoms? (does that make sense?lol)


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> You are always so helpful! I will be sure to inquire about an ultrasound as well as RAIU if he does not mention it.
> 
> Here are some other wonderings I'm having:
> 
> When I was a newborn in '83, docs didn't think I had a thyroid, so they injected me with radioactive stuff. Obviously, it turned out that I did indeed have a thyroid. Have you heard of doctors doing this on newborns? I can't seem to find anything out about this while searching online. Also, do you think this is relevant information to provide my doctor?
> 
> Also, The last time I felt completely normal and good (Not hyper, when I feel hyper, I'm jittery, etc), was sometime early last year when I had a sinus infection and was put on prednisone. During about the middle of that treatment, for about two days, it was like heaven! Is there any relevant reason this would be? Prednisone/thyroid/immune system? And would this be relevant information to tell my doctor?


Your previous medical history sounds like it might be pertinent to what is going on w/you now thus providing a possible cause. However, what you really need is proper medical intervention for the result of that cause.

You are right to wonder. That helps put pieces of the puzzle together.

Prednisone is a wonderful panacea at times. It could have temporarily calmed those autoantibodies down.


----------



## mememe

What can I expect from starting medication? How would getting on medication change how I feel since I sometimes feel hyper, and sometimes feel hypo? Would it help "all around", or does it only help with hypo symptoms, or only help with hyper symptoms? (does that make sense?lol)


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> How would getting on medication change how I feel since I sometimes feel hyper, and sometimes feel hypo? Would it help "all around", or does it only help with hypo symptoms, or only help with hyper symptoms? (does that make sense?lol)


You could do "block and replace" where you are on thyroxine and antithyroid med to stabilize you.


----------



## mememe

Thanks for the input! I'll be sure and update next week after my appointment!


----------



## mememe

Wow. I am so so happy about this new endo. I just wished I would have went to him in the first place! He is very thorough, listens, explains, etc, etc. He even mentioned hashitoxicosis, so I know he is up on things.

I got an ultrasound done there, and was prescribed 50 mcg levothyroxine . Start with 1/2 tablet for two weeks, then a whole one. I go back June 18th. Any suggestions, or advice with starting this medication?

They drew a LOT of blood, even checking adrenals and other things. Toward the end I started feeling weird and couldn't breathe good, sweating, nauseous, like on the verge of passing out. I had one lady wiping me down with a cold, wet paper towel, and another one kept telling me breathe in through your nose, out through your mouth...she said I looked green.! It was quite an experience. I felt horrible during that "episode" and remember wishing I would just pass out already cause I felt so bad.

BUT, I'm all good now and just happy that I finally found a doc I feel comfortable with!

He is also ordering me a sleep study.


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> Wow. I am so so happy about this new endo. I just wished I would have went to him in the first place! He is very thorough, listens, explains, etc, etc. He even mentioned hashitoxicosis, so I know he is up on things.
> 
> I got an ultrasound done there, and was prescribed 50 mcg levothyroxine . Start with 1/2 tablet for two weeks, then a whole one. I go back June 18th. Any suggestions, or advice with starting this medication?
> 
> They drew a LOT of blood, even checking adrenals and other things. Toward the end I started feeling weird and couldn't breathe good, sweating, nauseous, like on the verge of passing out. I had one lady wiping me down with a cold, wet paper towel, and another one kept telling me breathe in through your nose, out through your mouth...she said I looked green.! It was quite an experience. I felt horrible during that "episode" and remember wishing I would just pass out already cause I felt so bad.
> 
> BUT, I'm all good now and just happy that I finally found a doc I feel comfortable with!
> 
> He is also ordering me a sleep study.


This is truly wonderful news!! You found a "real" doctor!!! And he cares!! Whoohoo!!!

Glad you are starting Levothyroxine. Only advice I have is if you are taking iron or calcium, be sure to take it 4 to 5 hours away from your thyroid med.


----------



## mememe

Do you mean if I am taking supplements, or even if it is in food?(iron, calcium). My plan is to take this tablet immediately when I wake up, like keep it on my nightstand. That way, a little bit of time will have passed before I eat (15 minutes-hour I'm thinking). They didn't say to wait a certain amount of time. I was just told to take it before I eat and before I take any other meds. I am usually hungry as soon as I get up, so I think this is the best option.


----------



## joplin1975

You'll want to wait an hour before eating.

Usually people are talking about supplements when they say avoid calcium for 4-5 hours. I take my synthroid at 5:30, eat at 7:00, and take my multi-vitamin with dinner.


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> Do you mean if I am taking supplements, or even if it is in food?(iron, calcium). My plan is to take this tablet immediately when I wake up, like keep it on my nightstand. That way, a little bit of time will have passed before I eat (15 minutes-hour I'm thinking). They didn't say to wait a certain amount of time. I was just told to take it before I eat and before I take any other meds. I am usually hungry as soon as I get up, so I think this is the best option.


Yes; I should have said supplements. Otherwise just eat what you normally do and when you do and your med will be titrated accordingly.

Whatever suits "your" schedule is good as long as it it consistent.


----------



## mememe

Some days I'm ok to wait an hour before eating, sometimes longer, but then a lot of times, if I wait to long I get sick. I'm not going to make myself sick. If I need to eat I will. Thanks for the advice! Looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> Some days I'm ok to wait an hour before eating, sometimes longer, but then a lot of times, if I wait to long I get sick. I'm not going to make myself sick. If I need to eat I will. Thanks for the advice! Looking forward to trying this out.


That is what I do as I have hypoglycemia if I don't eat on schedule. LOL!!! Do your thing and you will be fine.


----------



## mememe

About how long does it take to actually feel the effects of synthroid?

Does it/can it change appetite and/or energy level? Or can it change weight independently of these changes?

Thanks.


----------



## mememe

I had my follow up appointment today. My newest lab results:
Thyroid antibody 1000.0 (0.0-35.0) HIGHEST ever
FREE T4 0.9 (0.8-1.9)
Total T3 161 (81-178)
TSH 1.5 (0.3-3.0)

Not sure what folate is, but it was flagged as high, 24 (3.0-17)

Doctor also mentioned slightly low cortisol, 7.7 (>9.0)

Also, not sure what PTH is, but it was flagged low as 8.5 (10-69)

Ultrasound: right lobe is enlarged 5.2x2.0x1.6cm, nonhomogeneous, and nodular in character but no definite or dominant nodules. The left lobe is enlarged 5.5x1.8x1.4cm, nonhomogeneous, but nodular with no deinite nodules noted. The isthmus is thickened, but otherwise normal. IMPRESSION: thyroiditis with goiter formmation, probably early multinodular goiter.

ultrasound was about typical of most of my past ultrasounds. Had repeat bloodwork today. Doctor said if cortisol is low again, will do some sort of test to check adrenal function? Also, will wait and see if he wants to change dose of levothyroxine or keep the same (50mcg). Still pleased with my doctor!


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> I had my follow up appointment today. My newest lab results:
> Thyroid antibody 1000.0 (0.0-35.0) HIGHEST ever
> FREE T4 0.9 (0.8-1.9)
> Total T3 161 (81-178)
> TSH 1.5 (0.3-3.0)
> 
> Not sure what folate is, but it was flagged as high, 24 (3.0-17)
> 
> Doctor also mentioned slightly low cortisol, 7.7 (>9.0)
> 
> Also, not sure what PTH is, but it was flagged low as 8.5 (10-69)
> 
> Ultrasound: right lobe is enlarged 5.2x2.0x1.6cm, nonhomogeneous, and nodular in character but no definite or dominant nodules. The left lobe is enlarged 5.5x1.8x1.4cm, nonhomogeneous, but nodular with no deinite nodules noted. The isthmus is thickened, but otherwise normal. IMPRESSION: thyroiditis with goiter formmation, probably early multinodular goiter.
> 
> ultrasound was about typical of most of my past ultrasounds. Had repeat bloodwork today. Doctor said if cortisol is low again, will do some sort of test to check adrenal function? Also, will wait and see if he wants to change dose of levothyroxine or keep the same (50mcg). Still pleased with my doctor!


Are you still on 50 mcg. of Synthroid? Do you feel good right now?

Your thyroid description via ultra-sound does sound like the typical grape-like appearance of Hashimoto's/Thyroiditis thyroid gland.


----------



## mememe

Yes, I am still on 50mcg levothyroxine. I do seem to be feeling some better now since being on it. I definitely think we are headed in the right direction. my tiredness and brain fog is not AS severe AS often. I'm not near as irritable late at night when I'm super tired, either.


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> Yes, I am still on 50mcg levothyroxine. I do seem to be feeling some better now since being on it. I definitely think we are headed in the right direction. my tiredness and brain fog is not AS severe AS often. I'm not near as irritable late at night when I'm super tired, either.


I do feel you doc should bump your dose up a little; FT4 is very very low and that TSH could stand to go lower. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less.

Hope your doc does the FREE T3 somewhere along the line.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypot...nosis_comp.htm


----------



## mememe

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mememe

I am still on 50mcg levothyroxine. If i remember my weight correctly prior to starting the levo, i have gained 14 pounds since starting it. I don't believe i have been eating any more than before starting it, but then again, i don't keep track.

Does this happen to some peopel? Weight gain on levothyroxine? I don't hVe the best diet in the world, but I don't usually eat "too" much. I am not very active, but i wasn't before the new meds, either. In fact, i was staying steady with my weight for at least a month prior to starting the med without any effort.


----------



## Octavia

I suspect the weight gain is more likely attributable (at least partially) to being hypothyroid, rather than because of the Levo. But that kind of goes against what you're saying about holding steady for a month prior to starting the drug.

Do you _feel_ hypo? (Low energy, not very active, cold, etc.)


----------



## mememe

Prior to holding steady on weight, i would go back and forth, gain a couple on week, lose a couple the next, etc, still with no effort. Now i am steadily gaining.

Hard to explain how i've been feeling, but i will try my best...."energy" level hasnt increased much, but overall tiredness and brain fog is not near as bad as it was. The week of my last appointment, i took naps every day around 2 or 3 in the afternoon, i just couldn't stay awake. In that regar,pd, i am much better. I also stopped taking the medication spironolactone (for acne), and that could also help with not being as severely tired as often (i think).


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> I go to a new doctor next week, so I got some fresh labs to take in with me.
> 
> Here are my new labs:
> TSH 2.270 (0.450-4.500) <-*Highest. Lowest:*1.09
> FT4 1.23 (0.82-1.77) *Highest:* 1.38.* Lowest:* 1.08
> TF3 3.4 (2.0-4.4) * Highest:* 3.6. *Lowest:* 3.1
> TPO Ab 421 (0-34) <-*Highest. Lowest:* 304
> TgAb <20 (0-40) *Highest:* 28. *Lowest:* <20
> TrAb 0.57 (0.00-1.75) <-*Highest. Lowest:* 0.51
> TSI 39 (0-139) *Highest:* 92. *Lowest:* 39
> 
> (Is Thyrotropin Receptor Ab=TrAb?)
> (Is Antithyroglobulin Ab=TgAb?)
> 
> Ultrasounds have revealed multinodular goiter.
> 
> I have been to at least three different docs, unhappy with all of them. I'm hoping this new one will be good for me.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I can bring, say, or do, if I feel like the appointment is not going well?


Yes and yes to the antibody questions.

Do you have any nodules big enough to aspirate? All I know to say is that something is going on w/ the thyroid as you should not have any of those antibodies.


----------



## mememe

Andros said:


> Yes and yes to the antibody questions.
> 
> Do you have any nodules big enough to aspirate? All I know to say is that something is going on w/ the thyroid as you should not have any of those antibodies.


Hi Andros, thanks for the reply. My newest labs (well, the ones I actually have the report for), are on page 2, post #20:


mememe said:


> I had my follow up appointment today. My newest lab results:
> Thyroid antibody 1000.0 (0.0-35.0) HIGHEST ever
> FREE T4 0.9 (0.8-1.9)
> Total T3 161 (81-178)
> TSH 1.5 (0.3-3.0)
> 
> Not sure what folate is, but it was flagged as high, 24 (3.0-17)
> 
> Doctor also mentioned slightly low cortisol, 7.7 (>9.0)
> 
> Also, not sure what PTH is, but it was flagged low as 8.5 (10-69)
> 
> Ultrasound: right lobe is enlarged 5.2x2.0x1.6cm, nonhomogeneous, and nodular in character but no definite or dominant nodules. The left lobe is enlarged 5.5x1.8x1.4cm, nonhomogeneous, but nodular with no deinite nodules noted. The isthmus is thickened, but otherwise normal. IMPRESSION: thyroiditis with goiter formmation, probably early multinodular goiter.
> 
> ultrasound was about typical of most of my past ultrasounds. Had repeat bloodwork today. Doctor said if cortisol is low again, will do some sort of test to check adrenal function? Also, will wait and see if he wants to change dose of levothyroxine or keep the same (50mcg). Still pleased with my doctor!


I went early this year for an FNA for a 2 cm solid nodule, but when they tried to locate it on the ultrasound at the hospital to perform the FNA, they did not locate it, so my guess is that I do not have a nodule big enough to aspirate. My last appointment was in June and I have not yet had any follow up. I do not know any lab or ultrasound results, but I will find out next week.


----------



## mememe

New Labs from 6/18/12...first labs since starting levothyroxine, 50 mcg:
TSH: 0.8 (0.3-3.0) LOWEST
Free T4: 1.1 (0.8-1.9)
Free T3: 3.8 (1.8-4.2)
Thyroglobulin: 6.3 (0.0-55.0)
Calcium: 9.1 (8.4-10.2)
Phosphoros: 3.4 (2.5-4.6)
PTH: 14.1 (10.0-69.0)
Cor: 20.4 (>9.0)
DHEA-SO4: 137.0
ACTH: 12.80 (0.00-46.00)
androstenedioni: 1.8 (0.3-3.3)

I also got labs drawn today. I will try to get a copy of them next week. I got my levothyroxine dose upped to 75 mcg. I go back in 2 months for follow up/labs. Not sure when I'll have an ultrasound again though.


----------



## mememe

Just wanted to give a little update. Since starting the 75mcg, I've been so much better. I'm sleeping a lot better, and not having to take naps every afternoon! I haven't been monitoring my weight as often as I should, but I believe the weight gain has slowed.

Here are my labs from 8/28/12:

TSH: 0.6 (0.3-3.0) LOWEST
FT4: 1.0 (0.8-1.9)
Total T3: 173 (81-178)
"Thyroid Antibody": 983 (0-35)
"Thyroglobulin Antibod": 20 (0-40)

...I go back in 4 months. Ultrasound in the spring, I think in May.


----------



## mememe

I have a new ultrasound report I'd like to post for some feedback. It basically says the right and left lobes were the same as last time (slightly enlarged and nonhomogeneous AND Isthmus thickened but otherwise normal). Here's where I would like some feedback, what does it really mean? "*There is extrathyroidal nodule in the left neck inferior and posterior to the left lobe of the thyroid gland measuring 1.1x0.9x0.7 cm, new finding*". Then under impression, it says "*left neck nodule, lymphadenopathy versus parathyroid, clinical correlation needed*".

This was from march and here are the labs from that day:
TSH: 1.7 (0.3-3.0)
FT4: 1.1 (0.8-1.9)

I'm on 75 mcg levothyroxine.

Should I make an appointment to go over this with the doctor or Nurse practitioner?

ETA: I have a hard knot on the back of my head that popped up over night. It's been there for over a month now. I had my dermaotologst check it out and she didn't think it was dermatological related but mentioned something about lymph nodes and draining. So I had my allergy doc take a look and feel it. He didn't think it was lymph node related, but rather "bone" related. I had my family doc take a look and was going to order an X-ray but the x-ray tech said it wouldn't show anything on the skull, so to do CT Scan. I'm not sure if I want to deal with all that radiation, so I might try to see if someone can order me an MRI. Just throwing that out there, if anyone has any suggestions...lol or if I go to the endo soon maybe he can do ultrasound, but not sure if it will be beneficial.

ETA2: my folate was high again, still unsure what that really means. 20.4 (3.0-17). Total T3 was high at 226 (81-178), but they didn't do FT3.


----------



## mememe

Anyone have any ideas? I have been googling those terms but can't seem to really understand what they mean....


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> I have a new ultrasound report I'd like to post for some feedback. It basically says the right and left lobes were the same as last time (slightly enlarged and nonhomogeneous AND Isthmus thickened but otherwise normal). Here's where I would like some feedback, what does it really mean? "*There is extrathyroidal nodule in the left neck inferior and posterior to the left lobe of the thyroid gland measuring 1.1x0.9x0.7 cm, new finding*". Then under impression, it says "*left neck nodule, lymphadenopathy versus parathyroid, clinical correlation needed*".
> 
> This was from march and here are the labs from that day:
> TSH: 1.7 (0.3-3.0)
> FT4: 1.1 (0.8-1.9)
> 
> I'm on 75 mcg levothyroxine.
> 
> Should I make an appointment to go over this with the doctor or Nurse practitioner?
> 
> ETA: I have a hard knot on the back of my head that popped up over night. It's been there for over a month now. I had my dermaotologst check it out and she didn't think it was dermatological related but mentioned something about lymph nodes and draining. So I had my allergy doc take a look and feel it. He didn't think it was lymph node related, but rather "bone" related. I had my family doc take a look and was going to order an X-ray but the x-ray tech said it wouldn't show anything on the skull, so to do CT Scan. I'm not sure if I want to deal with all that radiation, so I might try to see if someone can order me an MRI. Just throwing that out there, if anyone has any suggestions...lol or if I go to the endo soon maybe he can do ultrasound, but not sure if it will be beneficial.
> 
> ETA2: my folate was high again, still unsure what that really means. 20.4 (3.0-17). Total T3 was high at 226 (81-178), but they didn't do FT3.


Well; new developements. You definitely need to discuss these recent developments w/your doctor. Lymph nodes are not to be swollen unless there is something going on.

If you don't get some serious feedback from your current doc, you may be wise to seek the counsel of an ENT about all this.

Please let us know what transpires here. One thing I do know for sure; something is going on.

Have you had Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab lab tests?


----------



## mememe

Thanks for your reply, Andros!

Yes, I have had those tests done!
In order from Most recent to oldest:
March 2013
*Thyroglobulin: 3.4 (0.0-55.0)*
November 2012
*Thyroglobulin: 5.0 (0.0-55.0)*
August 2012
*Thyroglobulin Antibodies: 20 (0.0-40)*
June 2012
*Thyroglobulin: 6.3 (0.0-55.0)*
May 2012
*Thyroglobulin Antibodies: 20 (0.0-40)*

Just as a refresher, I have tested positive for TSI and TPO (I think 1000 was the highest TPO) also


----------



## mememe

As of today, I've discovered another knot on the back of my head, on the other side of the first knot. Although my allergy doc said he doesn't think it's lymph nodes, I guess it could be. I am calling the endo tomorrow for an appointment to go over my last ultrasound and also ask about these knots. Maybe they can do an ultrasound while I'm there and see if they can tell anything! I wonder it these knots and this "lymphadenopathy" could be related?


----------



## mememe

I feel a lot better now, I got an appointment with the endo on Wednesday.


----------



## mariska

I know you are busy, but I beg you please help me make sense of whats going on, Please

Here is my 1st and 2nd test results taken a month apart.

TSH 1ST 3.69 2ND 2.47 (0.35 - 4.94 mIU/L)
FT4 1ST 8.57 2ND 12.1 (9.0 - 22.2 pmol/L)
FT3 4.5 (2.6 - 5.7pmol/L)
anti TG Antibody 15.24 IU/mL H <4.11
anti - TPO Antibody 8.03 H<5.61

Clinical Category
Anti TG Antibody Hashimoto's 75% Graves 75%
Anti TPO Antibody Hashimotos 64% Graves 92%

I had a full blood count to, only 2 things that were flaged is WBC 12.3 PH (4 - 12 10%5E9/L) and Neutrophil 8.60 PH (2 - 7.5 10^9/L Blood pressure 120/80
blood sugar 3.9

I have not had a scan yet and i am on 75mg euthyrox

Thank you 
Mariska


----------



## Andros

mememe said:


> As of today, I've discovered another knot on the back of my head, on the other side of the first knot. Although my allergy doc said he doesn't think it's lymph nodes, I guess it could be. I am calling the endo tomorrow for an appointment to go over my last ultrasound and also ask about these knots. Maybe they can do an ultrasound while I'm there and see if they can tell anything! I wonder it these knots and this "lymphadenopathy" could be related?


The thing that gets me is if the doctor knows for sure the lumps are not lymphatic, what are they. I always say if you know what something is not, you should certainly know what it is.

Here are diagrams of the lymphs. Have a look see. Good site.

http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/nodes.htm


----------



## mememe

Andros said:


> The thing that gets me is if the doctor knows for sure the lumps are not lymphatic, what are they. I always say if you know what something is not, you should certainly know what it is.
> 
> Here are diagrams of the lymphs. Have a look see. Good site.
> 
> http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/nodes.htm


Thanks Andros! I went to the doctor today and saw the PA. She explained the ultrasound and said she would go ahead and do some more blood tests, parathyroid included. next ultrasound in September. Regarding my knots in the back of my head, she said she doesn't "think" they are lymph nodes because usually those are kind of squishy, while my knots are hard like bones, so she suggested for me to go ahead with the CT scan. It is now scheduled for Tuesday.

Having said that, and I didn't think to ask while I was there, BUT what I read online is that lymph nodes CAN be hard and immovable, but if they are, that is NOT good at all. So maybe she does know that but didn't want to alarm me, I don't know really. I guess I just have to wait and see what the CT says about the knots, and also the bloodwork regarding the parathyroid. She said they checked calcium last time (March) and that was "perfect" (something about calcium and parathyroid).


----------



## mememe

I called my primary care doc to see if they received my ct scan results yet. Nurse said it showed a lymph node. that's all she told me, so i called the endo and left a message for the PA to look at the report and call me about it.

She, unlike this nurse I spoke to, knows that this knot is hard and fixated/immovable. She even told me she didn't think it was a lymph node BECAUSE it was HARD. (Same thing my allergy doctor told me)

So now I wait some more, waiting to hear back from her. Curious and anxious to find out! She may also have my latest lab results to share with me.

ETA: Report actually says that there is a nodule that COULD be a lymph node.


----------



## mememe

I got a notification in the mail stating they have increased my dosage from 75mcg to 88mcg levothyroxine, and also they scheduled me an appointment for July 10. They've never scheduled an appointment like this out of blue for me. Anxious to go see what's up!


----------

